# HR24 without DECA enable receivers



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

I just ordered an HR24 for a new HD plasma. My question is if the HR20 and HR21 aren't DECA enabled can the HR24 be connected to the SWiM without BSF's on the HR20 and HR21? Since my SWiM is not green labeled will the HR24 create problems at the SWiM without a BSF? I curious because I've read that the SWiM must have a BSF if DECA dongles are added to the HR20 and HR21. If that is true, then why wouldn't the HR24 with the internal DECA create the same problem?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

First of all you only need one band stop filter, between the SWiM and the first splitter. You don't need one for every receiver. 

Second, if you don't have DECAs on any other receiver and you don't have a DECA at your router, the internal DECA functionality of the HR24 isn't used. So you don't need a band stop filter in that case. That being said, this might be the right time to add one, so that you won't have future issues.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> First of all you only need one band stop filter, between the SWiM and the first splitter. You don't need one for every receiver.
> 
> Second, if you don't have DECAs on any other receiver and you don't have a DECA at your router, the internal DECA functionality of the HR24 isn't used. So you don't need a band stop filter in that case. That being said, this might be the right time to add one, so that you won't have future issues.


In a DECA environment, you need band-stop filters on all receivers that don't have DECA either externally or internally. So his question makes sense from that perspective.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

paragon said:


> In a DECA environment, you need band-stop filters on all receivers that don't have DECA either externally or internally. So his question makes sense from that perspective.


But there's no DECA environment with only one DECA device.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

When my DECA hardware was installed, they did not put a band-stop filter between the SWM-lnb and my first splitter. Since everything was working, they just left it off. I have 2 HR24's, HR20-700 with a DECA module, and an internet DECA module. My SWM-lnb is one of the old, original models. Will I have problems later due to no band-stop filter? Should I go ahead and install one between the dish and first splitter?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

paragon said:


> In a DECA environment, you need band-stop filters on all receivers that don't have DECA either externally or internally. So his question makes sense from that perspective.


Agreed. In a DECA installation, the DECA boxes protect the SAT inputs on the receivers. If you have a D12 or R16, there is a BSF to protect the SAT input. If you have an HR20-100, a BSF is used to protect SAT-1 if the DECA is connected to SAT-2.

So, if you have at least one Hx24 and don't have MRV, do you need BSFs everywhere else? What if you have 2 Hx24s?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> When my DECA hardware was installed, they did not put a band-stop filter between the SWM-lnb and my first splitter. Since everything was working, they just left it off. I have 2 HR24's, HR20-700 with a DECA module, and an internet DECA module. My SWM-lnb is one of the old, original models. Will I have problems later due to no band-stop filter? Should I go ahead and install one between the dish and first splitter?


I would.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> First of all you only need one band stop filter, between the SWiM and the first splitter. You don't need one for every receiver.
> 
> Second, if you don't have DECAs on any other receiver and you don't have a DECA at your router, the internal DECA functionality of the HR24 isn't used. So you don't need a band stop filter in that case. That being said, this might be the right time to add one, so that you won't have future issues.


Thanks. I was curious if the DECA functionality was active on the HR24 if no other DECAs are on the cloud. I have the BSF between the SWiM and the Splitter and I have external DECA's for the HR20 and 21 but I don't have them currently installed. I'm having an issue with SFS when I install the DECA on the HR20. I think it is a cabling issue that I haven't been able to address yet.



paragon said:


> In a DECA environment, you need band-stop filters on all receivers that don't have DECA either externally or internally. So his question makes sense from that perspective.


This is really where I was going. If I'm correct on this and I go ahead and install the HR24 and the DECA to the HR21 creating the cloud, I would have to install a BSF on the HR20, correct?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

jrmichael said:


> This is really where I was going. If I'm correct on this and I go ahead and install the HR24 and the DECA to the HR21 creating the cloud, I would have to install a BSF on the HR20, correct?


Why wouldn't the HR20 be part of the DECA cloud?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Why wouldn't the HR20 be part of the DECA cloud?


It would need a DECA adapter to be part of the cloud. Before I got my adapter, I had my HR21 connected to the splitter which also fed the H24 and HR24. Presumably the lack of a filter could have created issues, but I didn't experience any problems.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Why wouldn't the HR20 be part of the DECA cloud?


It will be eventually. Currently, when I install the external DECA to the HR20-700 I immediately get a searching for signal on one or both sat tuners. If I remove the DECA, the sat signals return to the high 90's on all sats and all is good. I think I may have a cabling issue. I was curious if installing the HR24 prior to solving the SFS issue with the HR20 was going to create a new problem if the other units weren't yet DECA enabled. I wanted to go ahead and install the DECA to the HR21 since I don't have an issue there; hence, the question about the BSF for the HR20 if the other units are enabled.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jrmichael said:


> Thanks. This is really where I was going. If I'm correct on this and I go ahead and install the HR24 and the DECA to the HR21 creating the cloud, I would have to install a BSF on the HR20, correct?


The HR20-700 would only need a bandstop filter if you don't use a DECA on it.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The HR20-700 would only need a bandstop filter if you don't use a DECA on it.


That is what I thought. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

*Pure speculation:*

Since 2 Hx24s will discover each other on DECA (presuming their Ethernet connectors aren't used), one, probably both, are sending out _"is anybody there?"_ on DECA, in the 500-600MHz band.

Whether this actually has an effect could depend on the SWM frequencies individual receivers are using and the distance/topology of the coax network. I would suggest using BS filters (or DECAs) on the additional receivers (and the SWM, if necessary).


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

What happened to the DECA thing being an easy non thinking setup? I thought that was one of the main points of all this. There is a lot of confusion over what is needed and how things should be setup even between the experts here. From filters, to special situations (HR20's) to extra power inserters, special splitters and etc. Its no wonder why the field techs are having so many issues trying get it setup.


----------

